# 1/19 Spur - Wahoo



## PeterParker (Jun 8, 2014)

Began trolling a bit after 8am, ran by a couple fads and circled them a few times. Had some small chicken hits and some were getting a bit airborne like something was chasing them but otherwise didn't seem to be all that active and nothing eating on our spread. Water color wasn't as blue as we liked either and we were looking for hoos and/or billfish so we moved along.

About midday the water started looking better and my buddy hooked up on his first fish off a short corner. It hardly put up a fight, really thought we had a small chicken till it was almost boat side. We got a glimpse that it was a wahoo so I grabbed the gaff and into the box it went. Glad I had already cleared that sides teaser! My buddy broke in one of my new Tiagra 50wlrsa's the correct way too!

Not too much going on after that, trolled a few more hours with no action so with the shorter winter days and a single motor we weren't going to push it since another boat we were around in the area bugged out. Hit a bottom spot on the way back and dealt with the tax man for a few minutes. He stole something from one of my jigs and got caught up on it so I put some heat on him for a bit and brought him up to the boat to see it was a sandbar. He wasn't too happy about it so I went ahead and let him go on his way. After that we were able to pull up a couple beeliners but the daylight was getting short so we headed back.

Pretty sure we accidentally left a 5lb box of squid on the boat at the marina too. If so, that'll be a pleasant surprise to clean out first thing next trip. Glad to get some wahoo steaks on the grill!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yeeaaah, fresh hoo on the grill. good job. the days are finally getting longer, though.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'll bring the lemon-pepper if you're out. hahaha
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

btw,
that was a good read. fill us in the next time.
jack


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure why the heck every time you post it is popping you up as a possible scammer??? Your IP address must me jacked up....

Great report with a fine hoo!!!!


----------



## PeterParker (Jun 8, 2014)

Jason said:


> Not sure why the heck every time you post it is popping you up as a possible scammer??? Your IP address must me jacked up....
> 
> Great report with a fine hoo!!!!


Ironically, I'm a sr cybersecurity analyst and fight scammers at work by reverse engineering malware & combatting email phishing. I joke that I fight phishing all week and go fishing on the weekend. Regardless, the forum could've related my IP's to that type of activity and may be seeing that they change more frequently than it would like. I had just thought the approvals needed before posts were being displayed was because I was a new poster. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report.
Thanks


----------



## sawgrass (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice Fish
Getting hungry.
.
Thanks


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

PeterParker said:


> Pretty sure we accidentally left a 5lb box of squid on the boat at the marina too. If so, that'll be a pleasant surprise to clean out first thing next trip.


Thanks for the post, but this part made me wanna gag..... you'll be popular at the marina too....


----------

